
Delicious Founder Creates New People Search Engine, Skills.to - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/delicious_founder_creates_new_people_search_engine.php
======
username3
Bookmarking and tagging Twitter profiles instead of webpages. Delicious for
Twitter profiles.

